# Sendmail stopped working



## strandbal (Jan 29, 2017)

Not sure if this is in the right forum section, but I figured since sendmail is included in base I might as well post this here.

Since a few weeks my dmesg is filling up with messages caused by the periodic scripts:


```
pid 98602 (sendmail), uid 0: exited on signal 10
```

It's unable to send mails to root. Running these commands manually:


```
nas# sendmail
Bus error
nas# mailq
Bus error
```

Did some searching and Bus error can indicate hardware malfunction. Did an fsck in single user mode, checked the HDD's health (no bad sectors) and did a memory test. The system is running other processes just fine (samba, MySQL, etc)

What could be causing this issue?


```
nas# freebsd-version 
11.0-RELEASE-p7
```


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 29, 2017)

strandbal said:


> Not sure if this is in the right forum section, but I figured since sendmail is included in base I might as well post this here.


It should be under "Web and Network Services"


----------



## strandbal (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks for moving


----------



## strandbal (Mar 5, 2017)

Does anyone have an idea on how I can fix this without a complete reinstall?


----------



## HL1234 (Mar 5, 2017)

I remember to test sendmail with some flags, so you can may be get more out fromitwht happens.
A description of these flags can be found in `man sendmail`.
I had try these commands to test it some time ago:
`sendmail -bt`
 -bt    Run in address test mode.  This mode reads addresses and shows
              the steps in parsing; it is used for debugging configuration
              tables.
`sendmail -bt -d21.4`
 -dcategory.level...
              Set the debugging flag for category to level.  Category is
              either an integer or a name specifying the topic, and level an
              integer specifying the level of debugging output desired.
              Higher levels generally mean more output.  More than one flag
              can be specified by separating them with commas.  A list of
              numeric debugging categories can be found in the TRACEFLAGS file
              in the sendmail source distribution.
              The option -d0.1 prints the version of sendmail and the options
              it was compiled with.
              Most other categories are only useful with, and documented in,
              sendmail's source code.
`sendmail -bt -d21.4 -D test.log`
 -D logfile
              Send debugging output to the indicated log file instead of
              stdout. An then check this with `less test.log`
My idea is that you can see so more steps until it comes to that error.

Also I  found these:

```
8.12.3 may cause a bus error on some OSs if the environment variable NAME is set. Either upgrade to the latest version or apply this patch.
```
 in
http://www.sendmail.org/~ca/email/sm-812.html


----------

